# Any interest in an event with $10k prize money?



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Facebook

"
How many competitors would come to an event with 10k in prize money? It would be an event that you would have to go sq, spl, rta, and car show. No limit on the number of competitors.
Answered by Rob Rice
I believe there is a good chance I could pull this off. I will not work on it though if there are only 7 people who would be willing to try and come. I feel like there should be at least 30 competitors. We are talking 10k cash. What is it going to take to get you guys..."

-Rob Rice
Car Toys Tulsa, OK


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

That would be interesting


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really am not fond of this idea. You know who it will come down to, probably 5-10 cars that have a legitimate chance of winning. I was at the T-town invitational and only Rob can say if it is financially worth it, but it is not like the crowds were very big or anything. I think it is mostly a waste of his money.

Now, I think he could get 100 or more cars there if he held a competition, similar to the T-town, but offered prize money for 1-3 (or 5th) and had several classes that could win money, with the lower classes obviously winning less.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go just to check out the cars. But the winner would have over 10k invested in their cars just in order to win a 10k prize.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

It would be interesting but you would have to set a system cost limit to get enough cars to enter. Say if you set a system cost limit of $2000 i could see you getting 20-30 cars to enter. If was unlimited you would be lucky to get 5 cars and if they had to pay a high entry maybe only 1 or 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Id be in but Im not driving to the Midwest for a show


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

asota said:


> It would be interesting but you would have to set a system cost limit to get enough cars to enter. Say if you set a system cost limit of $2000 i could see you getting 20-30 cars to enter. If was unlimited you would be lucky to get 5 cars and if they had to pay a high entry maybe only 1 or 2.


There is no legit way to put a price limit on a system. Because those who spent thousands will just say they bought everything used and cheap in order to qualify as a low entry level. Plus there is no way you can get a decent SQ set up with 2 grand. Decent HU run 300-800, damper is atleast 300-600, SQ components 800-1600, amplifier/s 600-1400, wires around 300-500 and thats just for a decent SQ set up, some spend way more than that. Thats why I say the winner would have more than 10K install just to win that 10K prize.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

There should be classeS not just a single winner take all. At least a 2 seat and a single seat class for the $$. Have a regular MECA show as well, like Elite.

Class Idea: World Champions (Any org)
Competitors & new cars built by World Champions
Newbies to the sport

The class seperations have always been and will always be the issue.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If they put a $$$ cap on it nobody would show, it would need to be split by classes.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Having to compete in SQ, SPL and RTA and Car show, nothing there gives anyone in particular with an advantage so long as the score sheets can be maximized by those that follow the rules and the rules are followed by the judges.

Having competed in many top SQ rounds--I love the format and challenge of going up against all kinds of different competitors.

for SQ there needs to be at least 5 judges and something similar Olympic Style judging.

There have always been very surprising results when its SQ only with multiple judges. Ive seen Novice cars handily beat Pro and some Expert Cars. simple installs beat high dollar installs.

Recent results would include when Randy Eddy won Elite top 30round with his Audi, a car that competed in Modified MECA class with a very simple install.

I remember when Ron Baker took a very close 2nd to Mark Elderidge at Tulsa SQ top 30 Challenge. 

I am sure my buddy Winslow can name a ton more from back in the day.
Like when Jason Ewing, got top 5 out of 30 cars in the 1st ever ISQC which had 10pr of International Judges...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

10 k split between class's would be a very good idea with best of show just getting a large trophy no extra money. If they could keep entry fee under $250 even with long drives i think you could get 5-15 cars per class. IMO a winner take all with a high ($1k plus) entry you wouldn't get many takers.


----------

